# Does 4gb x 2 sticks of 1066 ddr2 ram exist?



## kobra000 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello,i am new to this forum so i apologize if this is in the wrong area 

i recently have begun to build a am2+ based computer using the asrock KTN78M PRO mother board and a AMD phenom II 940 deneb black edition at 3.0 ghz.
my question is this..this mother board has only 2 ram banks and can use either DDR2 or DDR3 but in order for me to use the DDR3 i have to choose an AM3 CPU which i don't want to do right now since this is my first foray into computers of the now (i been building since 97 when K6II 450'S were the dung so im not exactly illiterate about this subject just been out of it for a while)
i want to max out my ram,the board can take 8gb of 1066 ddr2 max,but i am having a terrible time of trying to find 2 sticks of 4gb 1066 ddr2 anywhere,not newgg,not ebay all i can find is the 4 sticks at 2gb each. or 2 @4gb but then its DDR3.
does a single 4gb stick of 1066/DDR2 Even exist? or will i be forced to upgrade to a AM3 cpu just to max out my memory? the board uses 512mb for shared video and im still learning about the new video cards.

any information on location,price existence and availability of said ram would be most appreciated.

thank you

Keith.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

why do you want to max out the memory?

4GB is perfectly enough to run everything except photoshop and autocad

but if you insist, have you thought about buying 2x2GB ddr2 1066MHz memory twice?
or 1 stick 4 times

it will all work


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the model of that board again?
http://www.asrock.com/mb/index.asp?s=AM2+


----------



## kobra000 (Dec 12, 2010)

well i wanted to max out the memory because the board uses 512 mb for the on board geforce 8200 video card,so i wanted to keep as much available ram as possable. i only have 2 memory banks to work with. i have a egeforce 8800 gts pci express 16 graphix card but im only running a 450 watt power supply so until i can get the money to get a better ps i have to watch the juice. since it takes 512mb right off the top for video running 3.5 gigs just doesn't set well with me,and i do use alot of cad,not auto cad but like Turbocad 17,google sketch up,Turbo cad 3d modeler and i do some moderate gaming and want the best performance. you really think 4 gigs will be sufficient?
the board is a K10N78 PRO made by ASrock 

here is the spec link for the board
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=K10N78M Pro

thank you all for your input

keith.
*
*

if anyone knows of any sellers of single stick 4gb pc2 8500 ie 1066 ram please please let me know. i think that would be the only way to do it is get two individual sticks of 4gb ram and cobble it together. all ive been able to find is 8gb but made up of 4 individual 2gb sticks or 4gb made from 2 2gb individual sticks...damn these numbers will make you dizzy! but now that leads me to another question...can someone give me a brief rundown on all this dual and single channel ganged or unganged memory stuff. do they have to be matched pairs kinda like EDO was?...things sure have came along way since pc133 and 166 ram.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It can not use DDR3 or DDR2, It uses DDR2 only the slots are physically different DDR3 won't fit.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231182

Are you using a 64bit OS? If not 3-3.5gig is all windows 32 bit will see.


----------



## kobra000 (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah im going to be getting windows 7 soon,
i see what you mean DDR and ddr 2 have the same notch but ddr 3 is more to the left....damn starting to think i got the wrong board.


----------

